
Uber plans to develop self-driving electric scooters and bicycles - elorant
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/01/20/uber-plans-develop-self-driving-electric-scooters-bicycles/
======
mtnGoat
They're a little late to the game on this one.

